# HDMI Splitters - Another question about distributing HDMI



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I am looking at using a Monoprice HDMI splitter to distribute the output of my AVR to a bar TV and another den TV, as well as sending a signal to the Projector in the the theater room.

Any issues with handshaking or other problems, with multiple devices connected to the splitter ? Even if one or more devices is turned off ? 

What about if one TV supports 720p and the PJ and den TV support 1080p ?

I was also planning to use HDMI 2 out from the Oppo 93 direct to the projector (Epson 8350), bypassing the AVR. Is that a good idea or not ?

Thanks !


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the splitter will do what you want it to do. 

The 720P vs 1080P question, it shouldn't matter as the display will do the processing. 

And finally, if you bypass the AVR with the HDMI cable, you'll need a separate audio cable then for sound.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok - so after some initial trials with splitting the HDMI output from the Onkyo 806 I have run into the following issues:

First my goal... I want to have my theater image distributed to two additional displays, one a small TV in the bar and the other a Samsung 750 LCD display in the den. I only need to distribute 2 channel stereo sound to the alternate displays. Id like the alternate TV's to be able to watch and hear the same program as the theater.

So far I've connected the bar TV. I ran the HDMI output from the Onkyo into a Monoprice Powered 1x4 splitter. The image shows up just fine on the second display as well as in the theater but no sound through the TV speakers. After a little research I found a hardware set up on the Onkyo to pass audio through the HDMI output. This allows stereo sound to play through the alternate TV but then severely limits the surround processing in the theater room. The Onkyo displays HDMI Pass Thru rather than the normal DTS-HD (or other high res audio program) I think at that point I'm only outputting stereo sound into the the theater. This is when playing a DTS-HD 6.1 Blu Ray.

Is there any work around here ? I'm about to connect the den TV and I'd really like to be able to have stereo sound at the alternate TV while having all my surround modes in the theater. 

That was my best attempt to be concise in describing my set up - if you have any possible solutions or need more info to help let me know. I think there might be an answer by using some analog outs from the Oppo-93 (and other sources) but i need some help to make this work.

Thanks !
TC


----------

